# What does the site look like to staff members?



## Deleted member 568892 (Jan 18, 2022)

I want to see the magical lock, delete, warn, suspend and ban buttons. And the reported posts section.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 18, 2022)

Me, too


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 18, 2022)

Like a playground for immature and biased children.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 18, 2022)

Mike_Hunt said:


> I want to see the magical lock, delete, warn, suspend and ban buttons. And the reported posts section.


If you create a group, as the owner, can get a glipmse of it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2022)

Nothing different from regular viewers.


----------



## Chary (Jan 18, 2022)

We get to see your warns and know when you've been bad


----------



## mrgone (Jan 18, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Nothing different from regular viewers.


nice to post an actual screenshot!

i think he expected - as he said - delete/warn/ban/suspend-buttons right on every user-icon and every user-post.
are they hidden in the 3-dot-menues ?
or do you have to go to an individual user's page?
or "these are not explained or shown to non-mods" ?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2022)

mrgone said:


> nice to post an actual screenshot!
> 
> i think he expected - as he said - delete/warn/ban/suspend-buttons right on every user-icon and every user-post.
> are they hidden in the 3-dot-menues ?
> ...



The delete/warn/ban/suspend buttons are sooopar seeecret.
What I can say is that that 3 dotted menu indeed expands to more functions mods can use.
Individual user page also has staff only options as you've guessed 

As far as ban button, tis but 2 clicks away from any point in the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Jan 18, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> What I can say is that that 3 dotted menu indeed expands to more functions mods can use.


Does that include a show IP address function?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2022)

Mike_Hunt said:


> Does that include a show IP address function?



Yes, one of the things is indeed the IP tool.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jan 18, 2022)

There is nice, shiny and polished banhammer with GBAtemp mascot on it for moderators to use it.

Don't mess with moderators and admins.


----------



## ital (Jan 18, 2022)

What staff think they do:






What they really do:


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2022)

ital said:


> What staff think they do:
> What they really do:


Joke's on you! I don't have glasses!


----------



## ital (Jan 18, 2022)

Issac said:


> Joke's on you! I don't have glasses!


But the rest checks out though!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2022)

Issac said:


> Joke's on you! I don't have glasses!


You should get some. My cuteness levels went up by 53% by wearing glasses


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> You should get some. My cuteness levels went up by 53% by wearing glasses


I want fake glasses *or* those computer glasses but... yeah... haven't been able to for several reasons


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2022)

Issac said:


> I want fake glasses *or* those computer glasses but... yeah... haven't been able to for several reasons


Just get bad eyes, big brain this shit. Imagine how much worstbetter you’d be able to see member’s warning levels when you are wearing glasses!


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Just get bad eyes, big brain this shit. Imagine how much worstbetter you’d be able to see member’s warning levels when you are wearing glasses!


True true... And you should see when I try someone's glasses, I get hot!


----------



## linuxares (Jan 18, 2022)

All I see are bannable people... bannable people everywhere!


----------



## ital (Jan 18, 2022)

Serious question:

Why do you do it? 

Take on these unpaid roles, dealing with scummy people and generally devoting your life to something which isn't your creation, nor do you gain anything from it as far as I can tell. 

I don't get it? Can any staff clarify the motivations, rewards and reasoning behind this investment of attention? Given the posts that remain visible and the nature of  the "REEEEEEEEEE!" people who swarm to this place wanting immediate answers for their l337 ha><><0r problems/ROM piracy I can only imagine the crap you wade through daily on a voluntary basis and aside from masochism or having nothing else worthwhile going on in your life I really don't get why anyone would do it. 

Glad you do though but just wondering as the topic came up so might as well ask...


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Jan 18, 2022)

I want to see the magical lock, delete, warn, suspend and ban buttons. And the reported posts section.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 18, 2022)

@ital 

Can't speak on behalf of every staff member, but for me personally, it really is just like helping out anywhere else irl. Like with any form of volunteering be it in a shelter or a soup kitchen or fundraiser. Or picking up after someone else's trash that they failed to bin. In the grand scheme of things, it doesn't benefit me in any way but there's a small part of me that hopes that whatever small thing I did to make things a little bit better might just be enough to make someone else's day in the long run. 

You are quite right in that there are people who go out of their way to be the little shits that they are but such is life. It is what it is and we just do as much as we can when we have the time to spare. I think most staff members have been here long enough or been active enough to be emotionally invested in the place.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2022)

ital said:


> Serious question:
> 
> Why do you do it?
> 
> ...



GBAtemp has helped me in life so it seems fair to help GBAtemp in return.
That and what porkie said I guess.


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2022)

@ital 

What Porkbun said basically. In April I've been a member here for 18 years, and I've grown attached to the site. It's not "my" site, but it feels like mine. I'm proud when we get mentioned, I want to help other members here to have a good time, like I've had for all these years. 

So yeah. There's that.


----------



## ital (Jan 18, 2022)

Interesting. So your self image is tied up in obtaining a position of privilege in comparison to the plebs who frequent this establishment and this in turn gives you a sense of achievement, yes? 

Its like a boost to your self esteem to be a "somebody" in this little corner of cyberspace as it relates to your passion/hobby.  Can you see how ultimately underneath all of the rationalization its a self serving thing ie you do it primarily for your own benefit. That is the motivation. That is the payoff.

I wonder how quickly you would stop posting here if you were stripped of your rank and demoted back to the level of plebs. Would things feel different? I'm betting they would as a major motivator of putting all that unpaid work in would be gone.


----------



## TigerTiger (Jan 18, 2022)

Dude... Who spit in your coffee?


----------



## Chary (Jan 18, 2022)

Staff: we do it for fun or to give back to the community

Poster: no, no, let me armchair psychologist and tell you that you don't

A good majority of the mod team spent years just posting on the site for nothing but fun. If, for whatever reason, we didn't need the mods anymore, I'm sure they'd go back to just posting on the site and checking in like they have for all the years prior.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 18, 2022)

Chary said:


> Staff: we do it for fun or to give back to the community
> 
> Poster: no, no, let me armchair psychologist and tell you that you don't
> 
> A good majority of the mod team spent years just posting on the site for nothing but fun. If, for whatever reason, we didn't need the mods anymore, I'm sure they'd go back to just posting on the site and checking in like they have for all the years prior.


Yepp! Pretty much this infact.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2022)

Those that tie self worth or seek affirmation via tend not to get very far, and indeed it would probably considered to be a failure of recruitment if such people slipped in.

If an analogy works better. This is a cool club house with some fun toys, ones you won't necessarily find elsewhere on the internet (or at least not as many covering the range), the staff then are those that do the newsletter, sweep up at the end of the evening and change light bulbs when they go pop, though frankly most of the time those that are in the club handle things themselves.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2022)

I can't leave this website even if I wanted to.
It's a part of me.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 19, 2022)

ital said:


> Interesting. So your self image is tied up in obtaining a position of privilege in comparison to the plebs who frequent this establishment and this in turn gives you a sense of achievement, yes?
> 
> Its like a boost to your self esteem to be a "somebody" in this little corner of cyberspace as it relates to your passion/hobby.  Can you see how ultimately underneath all of the rationalization its a self serving thing ie you do it primarily for your own benefit. That is the motivation. That is the payoff.
> 
> I wonder how quickly you would stop posting here if you were stripped of your rank and demoted back to the level of plebs. Would things feel different? I'm betting they would as a major motivator of putting all that unpaid work in would be gone.



FYI if you're going to try and go for a psychology victory you might want to make an intelligent guess rather than a blind shot in the dark praying you hit something. 

You ended up overshooting and just making yourself look like an insecure moron projecting everywhere. 

Hell I say this as someone who doesn't particularly like a lot of the mods. But you know what they say... if you're going to take your shot, you better be able to get near the basket instead of falling over, shitting yourself and vomiting on your shirt.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2022)

linuxares said:


> All I see are bannable people... bannable people everywhere!


Ban me, senpai! 
(please don't ban me~)


----------



## linuxares (Jan 21, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Ban me, senpai!
> (please don't ban me~)


Done
(Also you don't need to read things inside the () )

EDIT: Been about 5 minutes. I guess I remove the ban now *sigh*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Done
> (Also you don't need to read things inside the () )
> 
> EDIT: Been about 5 minutes. I guess I remove the ban now *sigh*


Wow, GBAtemp looks terrible from that side. I didn’t realize that’s where the ROMs would be stored


----------



## linuxares (Jan 21, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Wow, GBAtemp looks terrible from that side. I didn’t realize that’s where the ROMs would be stored


Yes, the roms... now back to work


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> You should get some. My cuteness levels went up by 53% by wearing glasses


i remember the first time I wore glasses in teh 1st grade, i was like "wait life isn't blurry? wtf?"


----------

